# Missy my 22 week old whippet



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi everyone Missy my whippet is 22 weeks old will be 23 weeks old this tuesday.
Picture the day I got her








And now at 22 weeks old


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Wow Missy, you've grown so quickly. She's beautiful.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks Missy is becoming a great dog.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

She is beautiful. Love Whippets, they are so gentle and loving but can race with the wind.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Gorgeous girl! She's really grown. I love Whippets too.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Love whippets, too. Two of my son's had them as junior showmanship dogs. We lost Evie when she was 17. Bandit is currently thirteen. But I have to admit, I don't know if I'll get another. When they get a tiny cut, it immediately grows into a huge hole due to their thin stretched skin and requires them to be put under to sew it back together. But sweet sweet dogs!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What a pretty girl!.


----------

